
A biosynthetic dual-core cell computer - EndXA
https://www.ethz.ch/en/news-and-events/eth-news/news/2019/04/biosynthetic-dual-core-cell-computer.html
======
rolph
you can find the primary publication here

[https://www.pnas.org/content/pnas/116/15/7214.full.pdf](https://www.pnas.org/content/pnas/116/15/7214.full.pdf)
[PDF]

